# Blindsolvers finally got in the paper



## Buggy793 (Oct 20, 2009)

deleting.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 20, 2009)

Buggy793 said:


> We need a "Media" section.




We need a "Media" thread in the Off topic section stickied.

I would make it, but if I make it, it probably won't get stickied.

EDIT: I'm making it right now.

DOUBLE EDIT: Was that in your local newspaper or a big newspaper?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 20, 2009)

Buggy793 said:


> Anyway, I also need help identifying who was at the Hungarian Open and solved 9 cubes blindfolded




If it's Hungarian, then I'm sure it's Istvan.
There aren't many people who dare to do 9 cubes in an hour.
I can't wait to know the official result.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, the guy on the picture actually looks like Istvan, even if his face being partially hidden by the blindfold makes him a bit harder to identify.


----------



## Zava (Oct 21, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Buggy793 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I also need help identifying who was at the Hungarian Open and solved 9 cubes blindfolded
> ...



yeah, it was István. 
I think 2, or 3 of us coud try 9 cubes in comp. maybe if I'll have a competition that doesn't have 4x4,5x5 and multi bld "in a row"...


----------



## Chuck (Oct 21, 2009)

Zava said:


> I think 2, or 3 of us coud try 9 cubes in comp. maybe if I'll have a competition that doesn't have 4x4,5x5 and multi bld "in a row"...




In a row? Yeah, that would be very painful. :fp

But you're lucky to have official 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD events, because it's gonna take a very long time until any can be hold at my country.

By the way, congratulations for your 6/7, Balázs!


----------



## Zava (Oct 21, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > I think 2, or 3 of us coud try 9 cubes in comp. maybe if I'll have a competition that doesn't have 4x4,5x5 and multi bld "in a row"...
> ...



yeah, it was painful :/ although I just did the half of it (2 of 7 cubes multi and a 4x4, I needed my head and lookahead for other events that day) I can't imagina how it would be if I did all of them...

why can't you have 4x4 and 5x5? you're the only one in your competition who would attempt it, so the organizers just ignore 4x4 and 5x5 bld? 
you should teach someone of your country - or just ask someone to sit in (so you'll have at leat 2 competitors attending), watch te cube for 5 mins, then start solving and pop the cube 

thanks  next time will be a 7/7 - or I'll try 9, depending on the time schedule


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 21, 2009)

Istvan finally started using noice-cancelling tools. That'll be scary


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 21, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Buggy793 said:
> 
> 
> > We need a "Media" section.
> ...


No, we don't need a media section. We already have a Video Gallery and Official WCA Competitions.

And it should have been very clear that this was Istvan if you had looked at http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HungarianOpen2009&allResults=1#333mbf where you can see that only 1 person tried 9 cubes.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 21, 2009)

Peter Roka could have...


----------



## Chuck (Oct 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> And it should have been very clear that this was Istvan if you had looked at http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HungarianOpen2009&allResults=1#333mbf where you can see that only 1 person tried 9 cubes.




When I was replied to this thread, Hungarian Open 2009 results haven't been announced on the WCA site... :fp



KJiptner said:


> Istvan finally started using noice-cancelling tools. That'll be scary




Is it legal?
According to WCA regulations:
Article 2i) While competing, competitors must not use sound equipment, other electronic equipment (like walkmans, dictaphones or additional lighting).


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 21, 2009)

Chuck said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > Istvan finally started using noice-cancelling tools. That'll be scary
> ...



Earplugs and earmuffs are legal. However, headphones that play tones to block white noise are illegal. Noise cancelling equipment that is used cannot be electronic at all, but thick earmuffs or earplugs are allowed.

Chris


----------



## Chuck (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the answer, Chris.

I assume the one you using in this picture is not an electronic headphone?







I know 6x6x6 BLD is unofficial, but I remember watching your 4x4x4 BLD videos on Youtube that you're wearing headphone. Is it true?


----------



## Zava (Oct 21, 2009)

Chuck, you can also use electronic headphones, you just have to make the end of the cable visible (for the judges, so they can see it's unplugged) I always do that.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 21, 2009)

I just find Chris' 4x4x4 BLD videos on Youtube.

Ah, unplugged... I see.
It's not like it will reduce noise at all, or does it?


----------



## Zava (Oct 21, 2009)

Chuck said:


> I just find Chris' 4x4x4 BLD videos on Youtube.
> 
> Ah, unplugged... I see.
> It's not like it will reduce noise at all, or does it?



if you have a headphone that covers your ears well, then it reduces noise.


----------



## tim (Oct 21, 2009)

Chuck said:


> I just find Chris' 4x4x4 BLD videos on Youtube.
> 
> Ah, unplugged... I see.
> It's not like it will reduce noise at all, or does it?



It does:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headphones#Circumaural


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 21, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Thanks for the answer, Chris.
> 
> I assume the one you using in this picture is not an electronic headphone?
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that chris uses earmuffs designed for ballistics. The sort of thing people use while in a shooting range. There are very low grade version of these though. I have a pair that I bought for like $3.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2009)

Chris let me wear them once for a 4x4x4 BLD solve I was doing when we were racing in the Starbucks after the Chattahoochee 2008 competition. They do block out sound nicely, but there's no active electronics in them.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are the earmuffs I use:
http://www.bilsom.com/family/index/22

Once on the page, find the pictures near the bottom and click "T3". The earmuffs I use are Bilsom Thunder T3 earmuffs.

I also wear these earplugs underneath the earmuffs:
http://www.silentear.com/index.html

The combination of the two keeps me in virtual silence when solving in a quiet room. The only noise really is my own breathing and my own heart beat. In a very noisy auditorium I can hear a very faint white noise, but can't make out individual voices or sounds unless someone speaks at full volume while standing right next to me.

I recommend using not only very high quality earplugs, but also high quality earmuffs at the same time. It is truly almost silent when you do this.

Chris


----------



## Chuck (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the useful informations, Chris & everyone.

I used a pair of Netherland earplugs from Maria Oey for my multi BLD attempt, and was indeed very comfortable and reduce noise. That was the first time I used an earplugs :fp







It's pity that I've lost it at the end of the day. 

Because I don't have any credit card yet, I'll try to look for earplugs/earmuffs as decribed by Chris in local stores. I hope I can find similar products.

Thank you.


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 26, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Istvan finally started using noice-cancelling tools. That'll be scary


It was a must after that sucks at World Championship. :fp


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 26, 2009)

Or you could just come to Essen and try blindfolded there. After that, all other tournaments will be (relatively) silent...

....maybe noise cancellation is a good idea.


----------

